# Watco Danish Oil Finish Darkening



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought a few pints of this a few months ago when it went on sale a $2 a can. I picked up several of the Medium Walnut and Natural finishes, but would like it to have a darker look. Is there a good way to add dye to the finish to darken it to a darker walnut color? Thanks.

Don


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They aren't all that dark, especially on oak. On something uniform
and absorbent like poplar, those stain's would go in more uniformly.

It's oil, so I believe you would have success adding alcohol-soluble
aniline dye pigments to it.

It stains darker if you don't sand to too-high a grit too. Stop at 150
and the stain will go in darker.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

You could tint with any pigmented oil base

Another option is
UTC (universal tinting color) sold at paint shops or you can buy at home centers called "Tints All".

There are many tints that are compatible with different bases, look at the label to see what its soluble to.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

The Watco Walnut is tinted with asphaltum (ie. roofing tar) which turns out to be quite good for the purpose. It's a pigment stain, but is so fine that it acts much like a dye, giving a good clear tint.

You would need to experiment with samples.
I'm curious also and would like to try it.


----------

